

Ask HN: Do people at your company use personal devices for work (BYOD)? - virtualmachine


======
toonster
i consult to large businesses on enterprise mobility and try to get more
companies to expose their data assets to web services so that we can build
enterprise-grade apps that employees/intermediaries can connect and do work on
their personal devices. right now most companies do not supply devices to
employees & employees bring their own. only email is used.

